# Obamacare again in news....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> One-third of US won't have choice between Obamacare plans in 2017
> 
> It's looking like a lot of people are going to have little Obamacare choice next year.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...... are the chickens coming in to roost!!!

Is this the same stuff I predicted back in 2010!!!

People we need to talk with our legislators and let them know we are fed up with this crap!!!

But I think it was the plan all along....because now that the "system" is failing... they will push for a single payor system like Canada. Trust politicians as far as you can throw them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

and this is why insurance premiums keep skyrocketing!!!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companie ... id=DELLDHP

"The price of an EpiPen has skyrocketed more than 500% since 2009 - and people are losing patience"

Again... Obamacare act did nothing to reel in what his happening.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I thought everything would be free and we all would be happy. No evil greedy company would be making too much money either. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... id=DELLDHP



> Six years after its passage, insurers are fleeing from President Barack Obama's health care law, costs for plans are rising, and fewer than half the projected enrollees have signed up for coverage through the program's signature exchanges.
> 
> But the White House continues to aggressively defend the promise of Obamacare - even when its explanations fall short.
> 
> ...


Now this has got my head scratching..... lets review some of the stuff in the bold and underlined...

1. *Analysts mistakenly thought employers would send their workers to the exchanges for health insurance instead of continuing to offer the benefit themselves. *

- Didn't the dem's and Obama keep saying "if you like your plan you can keep it"... yet this quote states that they were banking on employers not keeping their benefit plans and forcing workers into the program. Hmmmmm...... Politicians being two faced... :eyeroll:

2. *particularly healthy young people whom the administration is trying to enroll in these plans - a $695 per-person penalty may not be enough incentive to buy insurance. Even if its subsidized premiums would total as little as $75 a month, plans may come with high unexpected costs like deductibles, which a patient is responsible for. *

- Well this makes sense.... The fine is $700 and if the young person qualifies for subsidies the insurance is $900 a year (using the $75 figure from article). So they are saving $200 a year... if not more.

3. *Gruber raised that his research has shown that states which have encouraged their residents to sign up for the exchanges or have created their own tend to have more people sign up for these plans. In states where lawmakers and governors oppose the law politically, Gruber says it has been less successful. *

- They are blaming the states for not opening up medicare or taking on the burden of high cost insureds. They are forgetting some states are running in the red every year and would need to raise state taxes to help fund this. So bankrupt the states is what they want?? All they are doing is shifting blame for a very poor piece of legislation.

All I am saying is the chickens are coming back to roost on this pile of crap they passed and many people told them it would be this way but the legislators didn't listen to anyone. They passed this bill on a "feel good' note after Kennedy passed away. they used emotion to pass the bill and not solid thinking. Now they are trying to pass the blame onto others instead of pointing their fingers at themselves.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't disagree with much of the above! I've said before that simply finding people insurance solves nothing! Just shifts how we pay for it! Right now we taxpayers with insurance ( or without) are suing for those without ins one way or the other anyway! 
With or without obamacare it is the same!
This also illustrates the fact that ins companies donor want to insure unhealthy people!! So how do we at for high risk unhealthy people or those too poor to buy ins????
Anyone in the health care field, most of us being R's too, predict that sooner or later there will be a universal health care lab siilar to Canada and most other modern countries! Inevitable! Before I hear how bad these plans are, let me point out the Canadians life expectancy is just under four years MORE than Americans, costs are astoundingly less, perinatal mortality, infant mortality , maternal mortality etc. are far far better than ours and costs are way below. 
I predict they'll eventually roll Medicare, Medicaid, the myriad public workers, military land, VA, etc into one all encompassing plan!
Works well everywhere else in the world. And despite Rush's stupid paid opinionated, I have yet to meet many Canadians who do not LOVE their plan. It's not perfect but in almost every way far better than our hodge lodge system here! 
Anyway, I'm out the door heading for Europe! Should I get sick I know I'll have state of the art medical treatment, and Medicare will be happy as it would only cost them a fraction had I got the same illness here!
Be back by huntin season, though! LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH.... Enjoy your trip!

Here is the issue with Canada and other programs ( I have heard people from Canada that dislike their plans... but I have also heard the other end where they love them..) The waiting times for certain procedures and the distance needed to travel to get them.

Now this is why these plans work in other countries..... Those people are more laid back and take things in stride. They are also not the "instant" gratification type attitudes that we have in the USA. Most of those countries are still courteous to each other and don't have the attitude of "me, me, me". Also in those other countries people don't think they should have everything handed to them. They still work for what they get and want.... All of this is not so much in the USA. That is the sad state we live in.

Now I am not saying all of the US has this....but hey lets look at who people think are "celebrities" now... look how some of our younger generation thinks and acts (I am talking people in their 30's).... etc.

That is a huge hurdle is just the USA populations attitude.

Let alone capitalism....Which is sad to say drives the price we pay in premiums. don't go off on the health insurance companies for this... they have to pay for perscriptions (see epie pen in the news), they have to pay for testing fees, they have to pay for procedures (google what it costs and insurance company to pay for a procedure and the difference it costs someone paying cash), etc. Then look at wages hospitals have to pay to employees, contractors (cleaning services, construction services, lab services, etc.) Then look what hospitals pay for malpractice insurance!!! All of these things are figured into your health insurance costs. All of these things have skyrocketed!!

Also I don't have faith in our government to run such a system.

There are other flaws not just the USA attitude...but that is just one.

But I fully believe that the Dem's passed this bill and are actually hoping it fails so they can push the USA into a system like Canada.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But I fully believe that the Dem's passed this bill and are actually hoping it fails so they can push the USA into a system like Canada.


I think your right. We have been semi socialist for a number of years. It happened so incrementally that the young never seen it happen. When things are incremental from one generation to the next and the older pay no attention it happens without resistance. Most of the younger people I talk with have no conception of socialism/communism. If the democrats have their way we will take one step beyond socialism. Soon there will be no reason to argue with Russia because we will be just like them. All the Bernie supporters are already communist and don't even know it. We have a truly ignorant generation just one step from control.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All the Bernie supporters are already communist and don't even know it. We have a truly ignorant generation just one step from control.


You are 100% correct.

This is the "everyone gets a trophy" generation. It is the generation that gets rewarded without hard work... while growing up. The "time out" generation.

What I am getting at is that this generation doesn't know about consequences and hard work. Not say all are this way but many are. Many think that right out of college they should be getting a $50,000 a year job. Many think they should be in a $400K home and drive a brand new car and have a truck or some other car for weekends.... plus all the toys to go play around on.

But many don't understand.... HOW DOES IT ALL GET PAID FOR..... They think government should help....and also that all my stuff I can go to the bank and get a loan.... just as long as I can have a monthly payment....let it be a 40 year loan on home or a 10 year loan on a car. uke:

I could go on and on about this but most on here know what I am talking about. Even if they are a Dem or Rep.... they should see how this generation acts.


----------

